# Does anyone have a spare hamster cage they are willing to sell?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi I did have a couple but I took too long in getting back to the lady and have found out this evening I have missed out on them. Does anyone have a decent sized hamster cage they are willing to sell? I want one big enough potentially for four males.

Thank you so much! xx


----------



## matt&hishamster (Jan 21, 2011)

Dunno if you have a cage by now, but i have a used rotastak mission pod for sale. I'm in essex so if your nearby you can come and pick it up if you like. £15 is what i would ask for. Thanks:001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

have you tried your local freecycle ? they may have one x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

...............


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Flissy said:


> *cough*look at the date posted*cough*
> 
> Sorry, this is a pet hate of mine on forums!!!/gets back in box


LOL I hadn't even noticed the date, I thought Niki was plotting again :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> LOL I hadn't even noticed the date, I thought Niki was plotting again :tongue_smilie:


niki probably IS plotting again, she just hasnt told us, im hoping it doesnt involve any of my zoo though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> LOL I hadn't even noticed the date, I thought Niki was plotting again :tongue_smilie:





Lil Miss said:


> niki probably IS plotting again, she just hasnt told us, im hoping it doesnt involve any of my zoo though :lol: :lol: :lol:


Do you all have so little faith in me? Yes?....well you may be right! I'm on a constantly plotting mission!

Thanks for PRODUCTIVE replies to this though....but yes I found a cage a long time ago! To be fair I did forget to update it!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Do you all have so little faith in me? Yes?....well you may be right! I'm on a constantly plotting mission!
> 
> Thanks for PRODUCTIVE replies to this though....but yes I found a cage a long time ago! To be fair I did forget to update it!


no no not at all, i have lots of faith in you, faith that you are always plotting, that much faith iv upped the security on fudges hutch :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> no no not at all, i have lots of faith in you, faith that you are always plotting, that much faith iv upped the security on fudges hutch :lol: :lol:


I think you should check his hutch now...cos it is empty :devil:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I think you should check his hutch now...cos it is empty :devil:


   noooooooooooooooooooo not my fudgey wudgey


----------

